# Perlite - Frog killer! Truth or Myth?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I was repotting a number of plants today and remembered a friend told me to never use Perlite or let Perlite into a Dart Frog tank, since they might eat it, thinking it's a calcium covered insect. In which will not pass through the frog and kill it.

Sounds believable, but is it true, or a myth?

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

i think it depends on the size of the perilite. i have vents and have used soil with perilite in their temp tank and have never had a problem. the pieces of perilite are pretty big so they cant eat it. i dont have any tincs or frogs of that size so i dont know if it will affect them. Also usually frogs eat moving bugs and the perilite does not move but you never know, if a frog is curious and takes a chance. curiosity killed the cat right? i think if you have doubts dont use it.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I know some PDF keepers use perlite, as the frogs are small and not big diggers. Most current herp books recommend against perlite for these reasons:

1) It can percolate to the top and be ingested (and it does not pass easily). I know gecko keepers hate this stuff;
2) It can percolate to the top and look like crap;
3) It simply is not necessary--one can amend the substrate with tree fern fiber or seedling orchid bark.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> I know some PDF keepers use perlite, as the frogs are small and not big diggers. Most current herp books recommend against perlite for these reasons:
> 
> 1) It can percolate to the top and be ingested (and it does not pass easily). I know gecko keepers hate this stuff;
> 2) It can percolate to the top and look like crap;
> 3)* It simply is not necessary--one can amend the substrate with tree fern fiber or seedling orchid bark.*



But then you get the organic break down of these things. Whats nice about Perlite is that its inorganic and inert. Completely harmless chemically.

The only problem I can see with Perlite is using it in vivs where the frogs are large enough to ingest it. To combat this use leaf litter, use a layer of perlite free substrate for the top inch of the mix and/or use large enough Perlite that can not be ingested. You can get large Perlite "chunks" that are about the size of a typical marble. I use Perlite in all my vivs and never had a problem. NEVER.


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

I have seen people on the board bring up perlite a few other times. But, I am curious, if perlite is inorganic and inert, what is the point of using it in your tank at all? What purpose does it serve? 

Thanks, -Troy


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> But then you get the organic break down of these things. Whats nice about Perlite is that its inorganic and inert. Completely harmless chemically.
> 
> The only problem I can see with Perlite is using it in vivs where the frogs are large enough to ingest it. To combat this use leaf litter, use a layer of perlite free substrate for the top inch of the mix and/or use large enough Perlite that can not be ingested. You can get large Perlite "chunks" that are about the size of a typical marble. I use Perlite in all my vivs and never had a problem. NEVER.


Antone makes a guest appearance...seriously, can you start growing some dischidia and hoya again I could use some!

Like Antone said, I have used it as well without any bad experiences. It isn't the most attractive, but sometimes I buy plants that have some in the soil. Leaf litter sounds like a good way to hide it, or some sphagnum...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

As I understand it frogs should only try to eat moving food, which is why we must use live food items for them. If the perlite isn't moving they _shouldn't_ try to eat it. Also, I have observed that my frogs spit out and try to wipe away any dirt that has ended up in their mouths while trying to catch prey, so I would assume it would be a similar case for perlite.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Shohin said:


> I have seen people on the board bring up perlite a few other times. But, I am curious, if perlite is inorganic and inert, what is the point of using it in your tank at all? What purpose does it serve?
> 
> Thanks, -Troy


Perlite adds to drainage and also arrates the soil. Perlite has been an issue causing compaction to larger frog species. Just because perlite doesn't move, does not mean it isn't a threat. While the frog is trying to catch its prey, there is always the risk of accidental indestion. Hence the advice of adding layers of leaf litter.

Also, when the soil is saturated, perlite tends to rise to the surface, another thing to watch for.

Like Antone, I use perlite in both my vivs, including my cacti and Sarracenia outside.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

cbreon said:


> Antone makes a guest appearance...seriously, can you start growing some dischidia and hoya again I could use some!
> 
> Like Antone said, I have used it as well without any bad experiences. It isn't the most attractive, but sometimes I buy plants that have some in the soil. Leaf litter sounds like a good way to hide it, or some sphagnum...


Haha. I'm working on that!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

fishr said:


> Just because perlite doesn't move, does not mean it isn't a threat. While the frog is trying to catch its prey, there is always the risk of accidental indestion.


Thank you for explaining that, I was thinking, that my frogs only eat things that move.

Steve


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

Instead of perlite you could also use pumice which is slightly heavier and doesnt "rise" to the top like perlite does. It's also often sold in larger sizes.


----------

